# Trek SU 1.0



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm looking to get a bike for my girlfriend (much belated birthday present, I know I'm an *******, but I've been looking for a good bike) and finally found this bike. Looks like a good frame/fork, relatively comfortable looking and at a good price. 

Has anybody ridden this? Any opinions? I can't find any reviews.


----------

